# The 'Mean Streets' are getting meaner!



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

For this last column of 2010, PoliceOne Senior Editor Doug Wyllie asked me to look at lessons learned from recent police shootings. Doing a thorough analysis of such events is a rather large undertaking, starting with the need to capture the events, when there isn't really a real-time database of police involved shootings. So, short a full-blown anecdotal analysis of recent police shootings, I'll put forward my gut reaction. The mean streets are getting meaner. This is not an old guy saying, "Things were tougher when I was young." On the contrary, the "bad old days" of offenders killing police officers is now.
The 'Mean Streets' are getting meaner!


----------

